# Kernel boot failure after upgrading pfsense to 11.3-STABLE@r357046



## mauzilla (Jul 11, 2020)

We've upgraded PFSENSe from freebsd FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p7 to 11.3-STABLE@r357046 (which is the latest version used by PFSENSE).

Upon reboot, the server does not boot with the new kernel and produces the following (sorry for the screengrab, I only have remote console access). The server has ran for a couple of years now for pfsense (it's an old Dell 2950 with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5355 @ 2.66GHz  CPU's). I very much doubt the hardware is faulty as the server boots (and have been running fine for years) and fortunately still boots with the previous kernel, so leading me to either the CPU now not being supported anymore or possibly old technology which I am hoping I can "bypass" to extend a little more life out of the server.

As it worked on 11.1 and now stopped working in 11.3 (same major version), is anyone able to maybe help me understand what would have changed between these versions so that I can investigate a little better?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

mauzilla said:


> We've upgraded PFSENSe from freebsd FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p7 to 11.3-STABLE@r357046 (which is the latest version used by PFSENSE).


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

